# Awesome Altima parts deal on Ebay $.99!



## Max96 (Aug 25, 2005)

Not bad... New Pure One oil filters, Gates Belts, Oil switch, Haynes Manual, etc.. $.99 cents to start too!

eBay Motors: *NO RESERVE* Nissan Altima Maintenance Parts Bundle (item 230264773569 end time Jun-30-08 07:56:41 PDT)


----------

